# October 2022 Copake Auction and Swap



## catfish (Sep 4, 2022)

Only six weeks away. They should have the catalog on line soon. They did add a few more bikes to the preview.


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 4, 2022)

https://www.copakeauction.com/ws/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/215-AUCTION-CATALOG.pdf


----------



## catfish (Sep 4, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> https://www.copakeauction.com/ws/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/215-AUCTION-CATALOG.pdf



Current catalog in progress, NOT proofed. For reference for early preview photos.


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 22, 2022)

Copake Auction Catalog is online:









						30th Annual Bicycle & Automobilia Auction | Copake Auction Inc.
					

Buy At Auction. Wooden Pneumatic Safety Bicycle, One Off Titanium "Moulton-Type" Bicycle, 1980's Bruce Gordon Tandem, Misc. Lot, Autographed Bicycle Jersey, Henderson Motorcycle Poster, 19th c. English High Wheel Clock-Barometer, Velocipede Daguerreotype, Bicycle Stein, L.A.W. Stein, German...




					copakeauction.hibid.com


----------



## Hardrider (Sep 23, 2022)

The 2022 auction at Copake will be one of the great opportunities to acquire vast amounts of bicycle and automobile memorabilia.  Hundreds of photographs, catalogs, trade cards, as well as parts and whole bikes.  You would have to go to hundreds of flea markets and auctions to just see this outpouring of bicycle history.  
The catalog is very useful in looking at the offerings online and the bidding will be live this year in Copake.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 27, 2022)

The full catalog is online as of today (perhaps this past weekend?). There look to be some nice, antique type shaft drive bikes and pre-1933 bikes. It's a bit thin on utility and three speed bike content (I guess they just don't bring the money usually). Lot 18- Sunbeam bike - looks pretty nice though, and Lot 30 - Humber Sports - is a tastefully done drop bar variation. My take on it is here: https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2022/09/copake-bicycle-and-transportation.html if anyone is interested in three speed subjects.

For road bike people, Lot 29 - Rene Herse should be interesting. But that is bigger money and you really have to dig into the details with those. Some of those high-end road bike collectors have a lot of money to throw at this stuff.


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 27, 2022)

Not sure if this has been noted: Copake Auction is October 15,2022:

From Copake website.






						Bicycle Auctions & Catalogs – COPAKE AUCTION
					






					www.copakeauction.com
				






30th Annual Bicycle & Automobilia Auction
October 15, 2022 @ 9 AM (EST)


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 1, 2022)

Most extensive lot offerings of early cycle catalogs I have ever seen!!!


----------



## alexander55 (Oct 1, 2022)

Two weeks from tonight I am guessing there will be some happy people (what they sold and/or what they bought), some sad people (what they sold and/or didn't buy) and some broke people (cause they got a little auction "fever" and/or forgot about the buyers premium and tax).  The Copake auction will be over.  Just having a little fun.  Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## JOEL (Oct 4, 2022)

Transport available south from Copake. I-81 corridor, down to Bama. PM for info


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 4, 2022)

Can't recall, is lot viewing available Saturday morning prior to auction? May not be able to get there until then, if I can make it at all.


----------



## Hardrider (Oct 5, 2022)

JOEL said:


> Transport available south from Copake. I-81 corridor, down to Bama. PM for info



In the event I am successful, can you please give me an estimate of your charges for delivery from copake to Washington DC?  T hanks you.


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 9, 2022)

Right now it's looking like rain Thursday through Friday morning. If the forecast clears up I will be thinning my colection and bringing a few Compax Paratroopers, a Chainless or two and a one of a kind Columbia front and rear steer trick bike prototype. I have lots of original catalogs to bring as well.


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2022)

MrColumbia said:


> Right now it's looking like rain Thursday through Friday morning. If the forecast clears up I will be thinning my colection and bringing a few Compax Paratroopers, a Chainless or two and a one of a kind Columbia front and rear steer trick bike prototype. I have lots of original catalogs to bring as well.



I'm not worried about rain. I've set up there in the snow and still had an amazing swap meet.


----------



## mike j (Oct 10, 2022)

The latest forecast is 30% showers before 8 am. then sunny & 65, I'll take it.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 11, 2022)

I may or may not bring this to Copake but if it’s presold I’ll gladly deliver the bike to Copake .This is a vintage Columbia American antique bicycle . ( Bike does have a right side crank arm bend in it a bit this being said the bike rides fine. ) The bike is ready to ride and is in great condition for being over 70 years old ! There’s is some light rust spots in the paint in places . The bike has a locking fork . Just needs a key . The fork is in the unlocked position . Springer fork, Front drum brake .Columbia Script Grips and lever . Tail light under the bike rack and the front light has the insides removed but has a cool vintage headlight inside the shell.  This bike is awesome to ride. I’m asking $975 I’ll deliver the bike to Copake if it’s presold. Please note : The mirrors and spinner on the bars are not included.


----------



## catfish (Oct 11, 2022)

mike j said:


> The latest forecast is 30% showers before 8 am. then sunny & 65, I'll take it.



Yup. It looks good.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 15, 2022)

Wow, the Elgin Gull just sold for 3k.  I was expecting it to bring about 3 times that amount.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 15, 2022)

Damn, I just bid $90 on lot51 and it said my bid went through and then the lot sold for $80. Is anyone else having problems?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 15, 2022)

@$#!! Lot 65 just went for $1300. My bid didn't go through again.  I guess I should have stayed on the premises for the auction.  Looks like it's going to be another balloon tired bargain blowout.


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> @$#!! Lot 65 just went for $1300. My bid didn't go through again.  I guess I should have stayed on the premises for the auction.  Looks like it's going to be another balloon tired blood bath.



You got to be there!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2022)

Any word on what lot 42, Sterling Bell display stand, went for?


----------



## biker (Oct 15, 2022)

Looks like a record price! I wonder who the bidders were?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 15, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Any word on what lot 42, Sterling Bell display stand, went for?



$7250


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 15, 2022)

lot 93 only made it to $950.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2022)

Alright, thanks, Chris!
I was thinking $3,500ish
Boy was I wrong. 😂


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Any word on what lot 42, Sterling Bell display stand, went for?



$7250.00 plus fees


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2022)

Wow!
Thanks, Ed!


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 15, 2022)

what about lots 0060a,0062,63,67  they all went dirt cheap.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2022)

catfish said:


> $7250.00 plus fees



Key words; plus fees.
At 25 percent, plus New York State sales tax, puts that bad boy pretty close to 10 grand!
Super neat piece, but if my bicycle bell knowledge is correct, there wasn’t one Sterling Bell on that stand.
They were all a mix of Bevin and New Departure.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2022)

This is the only Sterling Bell, I have in my collection.






But, it’s a neat one.
Would’ve looked really good on that Sterling Bell Display Stand. 😏


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 15, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> @$#!! Lot 65 just went for $1300. My bid didn't go through again.  I guess I should have stayed on the premises for the auction.  Looks like it's going to be another balloon tired bargain blowout.



Looks like you were have the same issue I was having.  I kept hitting the bid button on the Gull.  It took my first several bids but then stopped.  Same thing happened for several other items.  Throughout the morning I was bidding at the motorcycle auction, Bonhams, UK, no problem.  A sad day for both buyers and sellers.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 15, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, the Elgin Gull just sold for 3k.  I was expecting it to bring about 3 times that amount.



😭


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 16, 2022)

They certainly didn't have that problem with my Orient front end, they kept that damn thing up for a solid 30 seconds after bidding finally lagged off.
That one hurt 


New Mexico Brant said:


> 😭





New Mexico Brant said:


> Looks like you were have the same issue I was having.  I kept hitting the bid button on the Gull.  It took my first several bids but then stopped.  Same thing happened for several other items.  Throughout the morning I was bidding at the motorcycle auction, Bonhams, UK, no problem.  A sad day for both buyers and sellers.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 18, 2022)

You can't shop on the internet folks, gotta be there. My van is stuffed to the ceiling. Many lots went cheap and the swap meet was outstanding. Every year I pull into the parking lot wondering why I put myself through that terrible drive, then I walk into the auction house and remember why.


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2022)

JOEL said:


> You can't shop on the internet folks, gotta be there. My van is stuffed to the ceiling. Many lots went cheap and the swap meet was outstanding. Every year I pull into the parking lot wondering why I put myself through that terrible drive, then I walk into the auction house and remember why.



I agree. You need to be there.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2022)

Did anyone get lot 361, the red tire / wheel lot from the auction?  I will gladly double your money if you wish to sell.  Please send me a PM.









						Bicycle Rims Lot - Oct 15, 2022 | Copake Auction Inc. in NY
					

Lot (2) wooden bicycle rims. Barn find condition.. on Oct 15, 2022




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2022)

Here is the thread you missed Shawn:



Freqman1 said:


> I was at an antique motorcycle show this past weekend so I didn't even do any live bidding. I had left some bids on Hi-Bid and won the early Cadillac headlight. I just took a look at the prices realized and overall it looked like bargain day at Copake. While there weren't any real exceptional Ordinarys (high wheelers) the ones that were there were going cheap. I think only broke $3k. Not my cup of tea but I thought the Elgin Gull would do better than $3k.
> 
> The original paint '37 Zep Barto got for $550 was a smoking bargain on my book. Again, no exceptional road bikes but even the better ones went cheap I thought. There were some outliers such as the green and white B6 that brought $2200. I was really surprised the '38 Paramount only did $2k--I thought this would easily be double that. Then there was a gaudy Elgin Four Star with all kinds of wrong on it getting $550?
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 22, 2022)

Every year I say I'm going to stay for the auction and every year I leave early thinking I'll just bid remotely on the few things I want.  Its weird, after a day of bike swapping on Friday I feel a bit sick of old bikes and start looking at the stuff for sale and the stuff I bought and I start thinking "OMG, Its all just a bunch of useless old $*I%, I need to get out of here before I waste any more time and money on this junk."  Then the hammer starts dropping and I wish I was there grabbing up the ridiculous bargains.  Its like if I saw the same stuff on the FB Marketplace for those prices I'd be driving there with a wad of cash as fast as I could.  I never even find this stuff for sale anymore but for some reason when its everywhere you look I don't even want it.  Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 22, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Every year I say I'm going to stay for the auction and every year I leave early thinking I'll just bid remotely on the few things I want.  Its weird, after a day of bike swapping on Friday I feel a bit sick of old bikes and start looking at the stuff for sale and the stuff I bought and I start thinking "OMG, Its all just a bunch of useless old $*I%, I need to get out of here before I waste any more time and money on this junk."  Then the hammer starts dropping and I wish I was there grabbing up the ridiculous bargains.  Its like if I saw the same stuff on the FB Marketplace for those prices I'd be driving there with a wad of cash as fast as I could.  I never even find this stuff for sale anymore but for some reason when its everywhere you look I don't even want it.  Anybody else have this problem?



Maybe you subconsciously like the hunt better than the gear?  When you are at the "Costco" auction of antique bike gear there is no hunt or thrill of seeking.  There you just need to put your arm up long enough; no hunting required.

I love Copake having that auction every year.  There are always fantastic deals to be had.  It would be awesome if they could do it twice a year!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 22, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Maybe you subconsciously like the hunt better than the gear?  When you are at the "Costco" auction of antique bike gear there is no hunt or thrill of seeking.  There you just need to put your arm up long enough; no hunting required.
> 
> I love Copake having that auction every year.  There are always fantastic deals to be had.  It would be awesome if they could do it twice a year!



yeah, probably.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 22, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> yeah, probably.




It kind of seems like you have had very similar comments every year?  It looks like you had some happy scores at the Swap!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 22, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I need to get out of here before I waste any more time and money on this junk."



You are not wasting money with well made purchases, you are just parking funds in an alternative savings account...


----------



## pelletman (Oct 23, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Key words; plus fees.
> At 25 percent, plus New York State sales tax, puts that bad boy pretty close to 10 grand!
> Super neat piece, but if my bicycle bell knowledge is correct, there wasn’t one Sterling Bell on that stand.
> They were all a mix of Bevin and New Departure.



It wasn't about the bells.  The buyer is very knowledgeable and knows what he is doing.  He buys good stuff like this often


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You are not wasting money with well made purchases, you are just parking funds in an alternative savings account...





100 %


----------

